# Đơn vị chuyên thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh Multi hệ giấu trần cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ



## truchailongvan (6/3/21)

*Thiết kế thi công máy lạnh multi hệ giấu trần cho biệt thự có gì đặc biệt?*

Hiện nay, việc lựa chọn một hệ thống *máy lạnh multi* như thế nào để đảm bảo được sự mát mẻ mà lại đảm bảo thẩm mỹ cả trong lẫn ngoài luôn là điều khiến các chủ nhân của ngôi biệt thự băn khoăn.
Biệt thự khác một khu nhà riêng biệt nên dĩ nhiên ban công và tường ngoài cũng rộng rãi, nhiều phòng. Để đảm bảo một không gian được làm mát tối đa và vẫn giữ được tính thẩm mỹ cao thì *Máy lạnh multi* là phù hợp nhất với biệt thự.
Bài viết sẽ giới thiệu về dòng *Máy lạnh multi* hệ giấu trần nối ống gió, mời các bạn tiếp tục theo dõi nhé.

***Tham khảo thêm: *Chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất*













*MÁY LẠNH MULTI HỆ GIẤU TRẦN NÊN ĐẦU TƯ HÃNG NÀO LÀ TỐT NHẤT?
Máy lạnh multi hệ giấu trần hiện nay có 3 hãng phân phối chính:*

Máy lạnh multi hệ giấu trần Mitsubishi Heavy.
Máy lạnh multi hệ giấu trần Daikin.
Máy lạnh multi hệ giấu trần LG.
=> Để mà có thể chọn ra được một sản phẩm phù hợp nhất và đáng để đầu tư nhất thì có lẽ là *máy lạnh multi* Mitsubishi Heavy. Được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn nghiêm ngặt của châu Âu, giá thành lại vừa phải, cho phép kết nối đến 6 dàn lạnh trên 1 đơn vị dàn nóng, khả năng tiết kiếm điện đỉnh cao, đây hứa hẹn sẽ là một sản phẩm đem lại một không gian sống hoàn hảo cho bạn.






*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO CHUYÊN THIẾT KẾ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI HỆ GIẤU TRẦN CHO BIỆT THỰ SANG TRỌNG NHẤT ?*
Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đơn vị mà bạn đang cần để mang đến một không gian sống hoàn hảo với hệ thống *máy lạnh multi* hệ giấu trần tốt nhất. Vì sao chúng tôi lại tự tin ư? Lý giải cho điều này có thể là:

Là đại lý cấp 1 chính thức của các thương hiệu máy lạnh multi, chính vì thế những sản phẩm mà chúng tôi cung cấp cho các bạn đều là sản phẩm chính hãng, chất lượng và có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, sản phẩm khi được vận chuyển đến sẽ còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện.
Được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp nên giá máy lạnh multi hệ giấu trần nối ống gió tại Hải Long Vân cũng là rẻ nhất, đảm bảo bạn sẽ không tìm ra được một địa chỉ nào rẻ hơn chỗ chúng tôi đâu.
Có kinh nghiệm hơn 5 năm trong việc lắp đặt hệ thống máy lạnh multi cho biệt thự sang trọng nhất tại Quận 9, hầu hết các công trình đều là sử dụng dàn lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió, vì thế việc lắp đặt càng khó khăn hơn rất nhiều, tuy nhiên, chúng tôi vẫn hoàn thành một cách tốt nhất
=> Có bằng chứng rõ ràng, vậy thì còn lo gì về Hải Long Vân nữa đúng không nào? Nhanh tay gọi ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để được tư vấn cụ thể hơn nữa nào!

*LỜI KẾT.*

Bài viết đã đưa ra những thông tin về *máy lạnh multi* hệ giấu trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự, hy vọng bạn đã có đủ thông tin cần thiết và một lòng tin để sẵn sàng cùng Hải Long Vân đi xây nên một không gian sống lý tưởng nhất. Bên cạnh đó, dịch vụ Hải Long Vân còn cung cấp những mặt hàng máy lạnh dân dụng, thương mại như treo tường, âm trần, tủ đứng, giấu trần nối ống gió khác đảm bảo chính hãng và lắp đặt giá rẻ trên phạm vi toàn khu vực miền Nam! Nhớ số Hotline 0909787022 để được Mr Hoàng tư vấn ngay nhé.

Link bài viết: *Bảng giá máy lạnh multi mới và tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh multi giá rẻ*


----------

